
OpSource Launches Virtual Private Cloud, Says It’s Better Than Amazon’s - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2009/08/28/28venturebeat-opsource-launches-virtual-private-cloud-says-51676.html
======
jacquesm
here is the company mentioned:

<http://www.opsourcecloud.net/>

It appears they're in private beta right now.

